# Cabinet door slider hardware



## pogobongo (Jun 16, 2009)

Greetings to all - I have just found this forum and it looks like it contains a wealth of information from a large group of experienced people - just what I need!

My wife has designed a bathroom cabinet - I just need to build it! 

Essentialy it is a box (with shelves inside) about 48" high x 57" wide by 6" deep. The problem is that she wants the front to be a single large mirror that slides open at least 32".

The mirror can be mounted on plywood to make the attachment of sliding hardware possible, but I don't seem to be able to find anything that will do the job.

Potentially drawer sliders will have to do, but when the door is slid open, they will look really ugly. Equally I am not sure I will be able to actually mount/engage the sliding and static parts of the sliders since I cannot slide the door into the sliders the way that a drawer normally does.

Any thoughts? It's impossible to even start the project without knowing how the hardware is going to mount up.

Thanks for your ideas and help!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Here is one type of sliding door hardware.


----------



## pogobongo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Cantilever requirement*

Thanks for the fast response.

Probably I wan't clear, but the door must slide out from the box, i.e. the only support will come from "track" still in the box. This is why a drawer type slider seems the closest solution, providing solid support as the door cantilevers out.

Thanks again for your thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Pogo: Go to Blum website. They have cabinet hardware that opens UP like a flap. Once you get a part number you can hunt it down on the net


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

If your cabinet is only 6" deep, how is any drawer slide that opens to 32" going to fit inside it? Just thinking out loud.

Red


----------

